# Socialization Regrets



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, Oso is coming up to that magical 12 week mark. This whole socialization process is mind whirling for me as a first time puppy parent (at least the first time as an adult).

Oso responds really well to new things right now and I want to introduce him to as many things as possible, yet still stay sane. Does it really help if he just sees something one time?

Any socialization regrets - things you wish you had socialized him to when he was younger?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's not going to bother him to see something just once. 
Does it help it to see it just once? Well that would depend on what it is. If it's a component of training, he'd need to see it more than once. If it's the garbage dumpster at the fish dock, once would be more than enough. ;D
Will it hurt him to see something just once? Probably not.
Let him take things at his own pace, and he'll be fine, don't drive yourself nuts. 

Have fun with him!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I think you're probably doing just fine. I know that the "rules" are things like 100 people/new things in a set amount of time, etc. I don't know if we hit that mark with Jasper. Rather, what I've found is that because we did such a good amount of socialization when he was really young, it made him realize that 9 out of 10 times, new things and new people are fun and mean good things.

You also are going to want to pick your battles, some times. I decided it was ok if Jasper didn't like the vacuum cleaner, so I didn't try to "socialize" him with it. If you're trying to prioritize what you should socialize Oso to, I would always pick people first. My breeder gave me a checklist, which I did not completely fill out (ex: he came home in the winter, so there weren't a lot of fairs and carnivals to be going to before he hit 12 or 16 weeks. But I think just making that effort has taught Jasper to be amenable to new situations, people, and objects.

Don't drive yourself too crazy--it sounds like you are a concerned young puppy owner, and that is half the battle. I'm sure you're doing a great job!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Little toddlers : We don't have any kids yet, so we never even thought about exposing Sophie to little, curious 1- 2-3yr-olds. One day, our neighbor came out with his two year old daughter and Sophie was about 5 months or so, and she just started barking at the little girl and wouldn't stop. VERRRRRRY embarrassing... The neighbor knew Sophie was a friendly dog, and we didn't get any "looks" or comments from him. SO, we knew right then and there that was one thing we needed to work on. Now she's fine around little kids 

Oso is still very young. He'll have plenty of time to learn about seasons, thunder, snow (maybe?), big dogs, tiny dogs, old dogs, fast dogs, leave-me-alone kinda dogs, people with big hats, and people with long coats, motorcycles, and bicycles, aaaaand so on  Good luck!


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 12, 2011)

My 7 month old Oakley was introduced to EVERYTHING since 8 weeks of age.....huge rain storms, vacuum cleaners, walks on a busy road, puppy play group, puppy daycare, water (but does not like), sign spinners (haha), children - many of them, kids on bikes and skateboards, local farmer's markets full of strangers and other dogs......She does well, but stays away from the vacuum. I've been taking her to puppy daycare since she was 8 weeks old but she began drooling excessively (sign of anxiety, nervousness) when I'd take her. I don't know if she just grew to hate car rides, but the drooling never happened until around 3.5 - 4 months. We have taken a break since she contracted puppy papilloma from the daycare (ugh) so we are waiting for that to run it's course and do not want her exposed to other dogs until they are completely gone. Luckily, they are mostly gone at this point. 

She was exposed to so much, but as she got older, she chose what she was OK with and what she was not, even though she was introduced. She has met plenty of strangers, but will still bark at people passing by, along our fence line.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

The one area I wish we had spent more time with would also be children. She is usually curious, but is sometimes fearful. I get kids to give her treat when I get the chance, but it isn't something we get to work on often enough.

She doesn't stop to be pet by anyone, but I'd love it if she'd slow down around children. We have quite a few fearful kids in our neighbourhood, which is ridiculous because it is a dog haven... but it would feel good to help a kid love dogs, instead of increase their fear with my dogs swift movements.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

As others have noted, children are very important to socialization. I think exposure ( as much as possible) to children & different types of people (men, women, different races etc.) Is very important!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

For those of us who have raised children or have had several dogs, we all realize that we will make mistakes. It is literally impossible not to. However, dogs more so than children will forgive you for the mistakes you've made 

Take Oso with you when ever and where ever your travels allow. The main reason is to establish and deepen the bond that will become part of your lives. This bond will cause Oso to always want to please you. It will allow the two of you to communicate your needs better. The side benefit is Oso will have a well rounded socialization period. This is a great time for you to try new experiences that you can include Oso with as well. Putting your self in new situations will give you a better appreciation for what he is going through. 

Yesterday we went to the store and took Quest with. He spent most of his time in the truck and finally got out at the pet supply stores. He would not have cared either way simply because he was with us. He trusts us to include him in our activities if we can. This trip also reminded me that we never took him into stores when he was young and at 11 years old he is somewhat intimidated by the new experience. As much as he experienced as a pup we still missed introducing him to stores.

Worry less about what you might miss and enjoy the process.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

kellygh said:


> As others have noted, children are very important to socialization. I think exposure ( as much as possible) to children & different types of people (men, women, different races etc.) Is very important!!


Was at out favorite off-leash trail today, and thought I'd come across the perfect opportunity...
I saw a family with 2 boys and no dog, so figured the kids must love dogs and that's why they were walking. Turns out the kids were deathly afraid of dogs, so we just strolled on by while the 10-12 year old climbed up his father. 
I guess they were hoping to see very little dogs, but Mischa is under 45 lbs.

Don't boys come with balls anymore?!?!?!? hahahha it is so ridiculous to me. I loved dogs even more as a child than I do now.
The sad part is, I'm always friendly and willing to help because it would benefit us both, but when a kid is scared there isn't much that seems to help. 
I only make fun of them afterwards, never before.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I try not to read too much into "overloading". Ruby is part of our family and fits in with what we do. Having two boisterous boys (5 and 6 year olds) she doesn't always get rest when she wants it,,,,,but neither do they!! We're quite lucky in some respects that we live in a rural area so to an extent we can plan her activities, *but* it has to fit into what we want to do. So far she seems a well adjusted dog that deals well with new situations and adjusts to them just fine.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Mischa said:


> kellygh said:
> 
> 
> > As others have noted, children are very important to socialization. I think exposure ( as much as possible) to children & different types of people (men, women, different races etc.) Is very important!!
> ...


The number of times we have to "lock" Pumpkin away when my children's friends come over is disheartening. I oblige the 1st time or 2 we have had said child over, but after that, if you come to the Hamilton house, you will not be coddled over Pumpkin fear. She can be enthusiastic, so I do keep a very close eye around the younger ones, but I'm sometimes surprised by how many kids are afraid of P. Ironically, all of the kids love our dachshund, and she's the one that can be aloof & cantankerous ;D It's child induced "little dog syndrome" I think.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I loved reading all these responses. Thank you! We want to have a child in the next couple years, so kids are really important. I think I'm going to focus more on that and the different types of people. We are doing pretty well so far, but I am going boost up my efforts. It is fun for both Oso and me anyways. 

Yesterday, I took Oso to a 5k, something he will be expected to go to as an adult doggy. It started out horribly with him first whining and then yelping loudly as we watched the people go by. My guess by his body language is that he wanted to run with them and he was crying because he wanted to go, not fear. We ended up backing up and watching/cheering from a distance. He did better with that. We are going to another one next weekend - my husband might actually run in it. I'm sure that will drive Oso crazy. This time we'll start a little further back though. Afterwards was wonderful! We met sooooo many people at the finish line. We saw an adult vizsla and the two of them attracted so much attention. It felt like a vizsla advertisement. We hung around for a couple hours.

Today, I took him to the park and he got lots of attention from young kids. It was great. It _really_ is fun being the person with the puppy. Oso was very patient with them and ate out of their hands and licked their face . He is much better able to handle this now than he could have a few weeks ago. 

Tomorrow he goes to doggy day care for the first time and they do two walks/hikes a day and have a child at home. That's my plan so far. I was thinking I may be able to take him to an old home facility or maybe outside a rehabilitation center, so he can get exposure to people on walkers, in wheel chairs, etc. He really likes everyone now and I want to give him positive experiences with as many types of people as I can.

I have a video of horrid quality that I took at the race. I decided to post it, the woman with the adult vizsla picks up her dog at the end. It is so cute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGV2peNSEys


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Don't boys come with balls anymore?!?!?!? hahahha it is so ridiculous to me. I loved dogs even more as a child than I do now.
> The sad part is, I'm always friendly and willing to help because it would benefit us both, but when a kid is scared there isn't much that seems to help.


Seems that the boys mirror the fear of the parents in their *newer over-protective lifestyles*. The new trend seems to be to avoid danger and problems at all costs. Some folks just don't know dogs at all. They think our dogs are pitbulls that are out to injure or maim their children. 

You have to go out and find kids and "hire them" if need be. A young puppy will let anyone pet them because they can't defend themselves yet. Once they get older and stronger that can change. A child's darting and erratic energy is not pleasant to most dogs. Maybe that is why Labs and Goldens are such great pets. They seem to accept things easier.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/raina-and-jada-super-dog-training.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/fear-of-toddlers-overcome.html

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

redbirddog said:


> > Don't boys come with balls anymore?!?!?!? hahahha it is so ridiculous to me. I loved dogs even more as a child than I do now.
> > The sad part is, I'm always friendly and willing to help because it would benefit us both, but when a kid is scared there isn't much that seems to help.
> 
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. I have a proper description for it, but this is a family oriented forum...  
I ran up to rottweilers and pitbulls just as much as goldens and labs as a kid. Turns out the one dog that ended up biting me was a collie...that's right, I got bit by lassie! Go figure. I was 12 and got over it instantly. 

Today was a prime example of a parent almost spoiling a great thing for his son, through his own fears. 
It was pouring rain on our run today, so I came back inside through the main entrance of our building to dry her feet, instead of though our own door. We meet a toddler in the hallway who is waddling over to Mischa. 
The father comes running behind him as though Mischa's teeth were full of blood from the last baby she ate... lol
Mischa was perfect. She was gentle for a change as we just drained some energy, but I suppose mostly because the kid was so calm. The dad was worked up at first, but very happy to pet Mischa once he saw that she was a little sweet-heart(not normal for her btw) and that his son actually liked dogs.

I was so pleased that I gave her some yogurt and berries with her dinner!

I know she isn't exactly a pup anymore, but is this an intimidating face? 
I can't help but laugh at anyone who is afraid of her... it's just my way.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

kellygh said:


> Mischa said:
> 
> 
> > kellygh said:
> ...


Good for you Kellygh. 
If their parents can give them a bit of "grit" somebody has too!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

kellygh said:


> The number of times we have to "lock" Pumpkin away when my children's friends come over is disheartening. I oblige the 1st time or 2 we have had said child over, but after that, if you come to the Hamilton house, you will not be coddled over Pumpkin fear. She can be enthusiastic, so I do keep a very close eye around the younger ones, but I'm sometimes surprised by how many kids are afraid of P. Ironically, all of the kids love our dachshund, and she's the one that can be aloof & cantankerous ;D It's child induced "little dog syndrome" I think.


Honestly, I run into this all the time--with kids and adults! The more I'm around dogs, the more I realize that it's usually more "acceptable" for small dogs to have worse manners than big dogs. I mean, I understand why, of course--a 12lb dog jumping on you probably won't cause nearly the damage a 50 or 60lb dog would. But it still annoys me sometimes, especially when I see little dogs act a little grumpy and nippy, and then people just laugh it off because they're "so tiny and couldn't do much damage." Actually, the only time Jasper has ever been injured by another dog was when a small dog bit him in the side for no apparent reason.

Anyway, to the OP: I used to volunteer with an animal shelter a few years ago, and the neighborhood nursing home was fantastic about giving us the opportunity to bring a few calm animals to visit with the residents. It was a lot of fun for everybody! We would set a date, and the nurses would let the residents know, so that if some of them weren't particularly fond of dogs they knew in advance and could just stay in their rooms. You could probably find one to let you bring in Oso--you might have better luck at one of the assisted living places with relatively independent residents (the ones with their own apartments/townhouses), or if you or anyone you know has personal ties to a particular facility/rehabilitation program. Even if he doesn't get to interact with the residents/patients, I think just observing them can help.


----------

